# European Mount? N. Utah



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I am looking to euro mount the whitetail I took in Texas this year, but want to have it done with beetles. Does anyone know a taxidermist/individual who has beetles in Northern Utah? Cache Valley would be best.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an idea, bring it down on your way to visit me and we'll take it to the guy who did my elk. That way you have an excuse to come down here and we'll go fishing as well.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Not in Cache Valley, but I have heard good things about this guy.

Wasatch Skull Creations 
435-565-2685 Phone
435-671-8090 Chris (Owner)
wasatchskullcreations.com
"Cleaning your trophy with Dermestid Beetles"


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had my Wyoming buck done by a guy in Smithfield. He did a good job. I am not sure where you are at, but I live just south of Logan. You are welcome to come check it out and see what you think...


----------



## Detrick (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi I noticed it has been some time since you posted this but I do European Mounts and clean the skulls with my beetle colony. I'm located in Logan, UT, Cache Valley. If you ever want a quote or to purchase finished skulls for decoration give me a call or send an e-mail. Detrick H. 801-854-8011 [email protected]


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rocky Mackin has beetles in smithfield. He does a good job.I can get his number if ya want


----------



## Neilsonboy1 (Mar 28, 2021)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> what’s his number? Thanks!
> Rocky Mackin has beetles in smithfield. He does a good job.I can get his number if ya want


----------

